# Isen earned his IPO2



## d4lilbitz (Dec 30, 2013)

Earned Isen's IPO2 this past Saturday. I'm so happy with our performance. Still things to work on before his IPO3, but we've been working hard and it paid off Saturday. This is even more special because he's my first IPO dog and I'm a novice handler. 




IPO2 (89-89-90) 268
High Tracking
High OB
High IPO2
High in Trial
High HOT
High German Shepherd


----------



## GypsyGhost (Dec 29, 2014)

Congrats!


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

Super!


----------



## Cschmidt88 (Nov 24, 2010)

Great job, congratulations!!


----------



## CindyMDBecker (Feb 22, 2013)

Awesome!!! (fist pump)


----------



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)

You did good!! And cleaned house! Happy I got to watch.. :toasting:


----------



## jasonmj58 (Apr 18, 2017)

Congrats!


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

It was a pleasure to watch you two working together. Many belly rubs to Isen and raising a glass of wine to you.


----------



## kelbonc (Aug 25, 2014)

Congrats!! That's awesome!!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Congrats to you and Isen!


----------



## silentbob1981 (Apr 6, 2017)

Congratulations!!


----------



## WIBackpacker (Jan 9, 2014)

Congratulations!


----------



## Hineni7 (Nov 8, 2014)

Awesome job!! Way to go!!!


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

Congrats! Bravo and well done!


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Wow!!! That is some hardware haul!!!! Congratulations!!!


Lee


----------



## ubercake (Apr 16, 2017)

Congratulations to both of you! Great looking dog!


----------



## sebrench (Dec 2, 2014)

Congratulations, that's quite an accomplishment!


----------



## mnm (Jan 9, 2006)

Congratulations!!! And continued great successes!!


----------



## d4lilbitz (Dec 30, 2013)

GypsyGhost said:


> Congrats!





cliffson1 said:


> Super!





Cschmidt88 said:


> Great job, congratulations!!





CindyMDBecker said:


> Awesome!!! (fist pump)





G-burg said:


> You did good!! And cleaned house! Happy I got to watch.. :toasting:


 Thanks for coming Leesa! 



jasonmj58 said:


> Congrats!





car2ner said:


> It was a pleasure to watch you two working together. Many belly rubs to Isen and raising a glass of wine to you.


 Thanks Dawn! 



kelbonc said:


> Congrats!! That's awesome!!





onyx'girl said:


> Congrats to you and Isen!





silentbob1981 said:


> Congratulations!!





WIBackpacker said:


> Congratulations!





Hineni7 said:


> Awesome job!! Way to go!!!





RZZNSTR said:


> Congrats! Bravo and well done!





wolfstraum said:


> Wow!!! That is some hardware haul!!!! Congratulations!!!
> 
> 
> Lee





ubercake said:


> Congratulations to both of you! Great looking dog!





sebrench said:


> Congratulations, that's quite an accomplishment!





mnm said:


> Congratulations!!! And continued great successes!!



Thank you everyone : )


----------

